# Life...



## HerbalEarthling (Feb 1, 2014)

is crazy!  I got an email from SMF saying it's been a while since I've joined everyone here.  I do read the forums a few times a week or so but life has just been crazy, one thing after the other!  Hopefully I don't get dropped as a member because I know a few months ago or so the admins sent out a message to everyone saying that if you don't participate, you will be banned... hopefully I'm still okay!  Here's to a busy but productive 2014!  Hope everyone is having a great new year so far!  Anyone have any shows coming up?  I'm doing one for down syndrome in March that's pretty exciting!


----------



## Dahila (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh I do not want to be banned that's for sure


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Feb 1, 2014)

Dahila said:


> Oh I do not want to be banned that's for sure



Me either!


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi herbalearthling and fellow Marylander!! 

Actually I'm in California now....but only because my job moved here; I'd rather be in Maryland.  How is the Old Line State?? (I know winter's been incredibly cold!)


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Feb 2, 2014)

lenarenee said:


> Hi herbalearthling and fellow Marylander!!
> 
> Actually I'm in California now....but only because my job moved here; I'd rather be in Maryland.  How is the Old Line State?? (I know winter's been incredibly cold!)



I bet it's gorgeous there! Yes, it's freezing here! Can't wait until the spring! But, it's still good ole Maryland! Where were you at when you were here? I'm in Carroll County.


----------



## Dahila (Feb 3, 2014)

Would you like to know about my weather?  Probably not:sad:
Canada, Ontario very cold and snowy, this year terrible winter...


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Feb 3, 2014)

Dahila said:


> Would you like to know about my weather?  Probably not:sad:
> Canada, Ontario very cold and snowy, this year terrible winter...



Don't worry we're gettin slammed here too. Not as bad as Canada I'm sure but for being Maryland, it's been a rough winter too. Sending warm spring vibes your way!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 3, 2014)

HerbalEarthling said:


> is crazy!  I got an email from SMF saying it's been a while since I've joined everyone here.  Hopefully I don't get dropped as a member because I know a few months ago or so the admins sent out a message to everyone saying that if you don't participate, you will be banned...




I'm very surprised by your comment. It actually stated you'd be banned?


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh No! I got the email too.. but I don't want to be banned forever. :/ I just got hurt and needed a soaping break.  Good thing I came back yesterday.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 3, 2014)

Seriously? :shock:


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 3, 2014)

I lived on Howard County.

Many people find Ca. gorgeous - perhaps they live in Northern Ca., here in way down south....even during the rainy season, all of the vegetation is half dead.  Ever hear of the "golden" hills of California?  Sorry.....they're brown!

I miss the luscious greenery of the East; the fall colors.  

Of course....I saw this after not having to live through the cold winter MD has had this year. Usually winters are very mild.


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 3, 2014)

Was that for me? LOL 
I got the email saying I'd been gone a while.. but I don't recall the banned part in the email. Didn't read it super close though.  Sounds like herbal earthling said it was messaged on here?  
I never saw it but could have been gone. Was just saying I'm glad I came back so I didn't get banned unknowingly. 
But guess this might not be right??


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 3, 2014)

Lena I'm in Northern.. love it here. But I've always been a Cali girl and am a wimp in the cold. Been to Vermont and Maine where family and ex live, but couldn't cope. lol


----------



## lsg (Feb 3, 2014)

Maybe you could send Austin a copy of the e-mail.


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Feb 3, 2014)

Hazel said:


> I'm very surprised by your comment. It actually stated you'd be banned?



Oh no no sorry for the misinterpretation. I remember a few months ago getting a message stating something along the lines of getting banned for only using SMF for advertising and not participating. So when I got that message the other day, I wasn't sure if that was along the same lines since I hadn't posted for a while maybe a month or so. Sorry for that!


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Feb 3, 2014)

So I tried to find the email from the other day and I guess I have already deleted the trash. But it just stated that since it's been a while I should come back to the forum and make an appearance.  Very casual nothing threatening. And I remember now that the message about getting banned for misusing the forum was like a sticky post or something like that. It wasnt a personal message. I just looked but couldn't find it. Sorry for the stir!


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't really know much about Howard county but I do really enjoy living here when the weather is decent which is a decent portion of the year and I don't take for granted the beautiful scenery! Still I would love to see the west coast. Have only been as west as Arizona. Almost made it! Haha


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Feb 3, 2014)

jenneelk said:


> Was that for me? LOL
> I got the email saying I'd been gone a while.. but I don't recall the banned part in the email. Didn't read it super close though.  Sounds like herbal earthling said it was messaged on here?
> I never saw it but could have been gone. Was just saying I'm glad I came back so I didn't get banned unknowingly.
> But guess this might not be right??



Sorry for the mix up. I replied already to someone else on this thread about the email and message. Nothing to worry about! I think we're all okay. I was just making sure I made an appearance. :sly:


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Feb 3, 2014)

lsg said:


> Maybe you could send Austin a copy of the e-mail.



I can't find the email I think I deleted my trash. As I said to someone else the email didn't state anything about being banned it just said I should stop by the forum. It was not a threatening email in any way I just wanted to make an appearance. I'm sorry for the mix up! :sly:


----------



## Hazel (Feb 3, 2014)

HerbalEarthling said:


> Oh no no sorry for the misinterpretation. I remember a few months ago getting a message stating something along the lines of getting banned for only using SMF for advertising and not participating. So when I got that message the other day, I wasn't sure if that was along the same lines since I hadn't posted for a while maybe a month or so. Sorry for that!





jenneelk said:


> Was that for me? LOL
> I got the email saying I'd been gone a while.. but I don't recall the  banned part in the email. Didn't read it super close though.  Sounds  like herbal earthling said it was messaged on here?
> I never saw it but could have been gone. Was just saying I'm glad I came back so I didn't get banned unknowingly.
> But guess this might not be right??



Sorry! I thought both of you had meant you had received an email stating you'd be  banned. My reaction was "What the ?" I also thought "Where have I been?  This is the first I've heard of any of it."

So, no one got an email which mentioned banning. I was surprised because  I couldn't imagine telling someone that if she didn't come back, she'd  be banned. That's crazy! I'm glad this has been cleared up. 

Okay, we're all happy now, right?


----------



## Ael (Feb 3, 2014)

You can get banned for good...for not using the forums regularly? That is messed up. There is the thing called real life, and sometimes it gets in the way. That is no reason to ban people from your forums. Wow.

Edit: Disregard the above; I posted before I had read the entire thread. I was seriously about to just walk away if the above was the case. Glad it isn't!


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh my goodness I'm so sorry to everyone I caused a slight panic. Was not my intention at all! I just wanted to say hi lol!


----------



## Relle (Feb 3, 2014)

Please get your facts straight before putting up a thread of this nature in the future. If in doubt PM a Mod first, before getting members confused.
 The thread is now closed as being left open is not serving any useful purpose.


----------



## Admin (Feb 4, 2014)

for the record, I send out an email if you've been inactive. You will not get banned for not coming back.


----------

